# World Record Tile Fish Caught on Jil Carrie



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Man there growing them big off of Va Beach. Can't wait for my trip on May 5th.

Details on new IGFA World Record and new VA State Record Blueline Tilefish:

Date Caught: 3/10/07
Overall Length: 35"
Fork Length: 33 1/4"
Girth: 20.5"
Weight: 18 pounds 10 ounces
Bait: Squid
Rod: Penn
Reel: Shimano Torium 30
Line: Power Pro 50#
Angler: Mr. Doug Deese
Hometown: Hampton, VA
Telephone Contact: (757) 826-4171

This fish was caught aboard the charter fishing vessel Jil Carrie with Capt. Jim Brincefield at the helm. Boat departed the wharf at Long Bay Pointe Bait & Tackle, Lynnhaven, Virginia Beach, VA for offshore wreck fishing.

Congrats to Capt Jim and the lucky angler Doug Deese.

George


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Photo Of World Record Tile Fish*


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

NICE fish...Thanks for the report ! I cant wait either


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

hengstthomas said:


> NICE fish...Thanks for the report ! I cant wait either


At least it'll be nice to know that another potential record could be in the waters we'll be fishing.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Awesome*

Congrats on the catch. :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------

